# SlowestRice is in dahizzouse



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey peeps, its me Chris Fox aka SLowestRice. If you know me from other forums then whats up. If you dont know me.........well whats up to you too. I drive a peice of shit looking 99 Sentra limited 1.6. It looks like shit cause I started to get it ready to do the entire pain job myself and some custom work to the body, but ran out of money and now no job. As soon as I move and on my feet again with some money making, it will be a dark silver with a blue pearl, along with some carbon fiber goodies, DET, roll cage, black wheels, dark tint, and a couple of race buckets with full suspention. That pretty much does the small summary of it.











BTW I am an ass at times so let me know if you feel I am an ass at you and I will keep it going stronger. If your cool then I am nice.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i thought there was only 3 trim models for the 99.....xe/se/se-l?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

there was also the gxe. the 'non se' limited, ive never heard of


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Mine is a GXE LE


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Mine is a GXE LE *


cool, never knew that was out there. learned something new...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Same here, i also have a 99 Gxe Le.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah xe/gxe/gxe le/se/se-l

they made allot of models in 98/99 ....
but anyway good luck with your car... i am also doing a project on a 96 gxe...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ah crap, it's Chris and the Bondo nightmare...

Just kidding man, welcome to the site  !


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> BTW I am an ass at times so let me know if you feel I am an ass at you and I will keep it going stronger. If your cool then I am nice.


Oh don't you worry, I'll let y0puo know~!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

samo said:


> *Ah crap, it's Chris and the Bondo nightmare...
> 
> Just kidding man, welcome to the site  ! *



Alright Samo I am now gonna kick your ass next time I see you. The car is now going to be down for a bit to get everything done to it. With in a few weeks it will be all Black Primer.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> * With in a few weeks it will be all Black Primer. *


Hey, there's a guy down the street that has a ratty old chevy van with cheap ass chrome wheels that he just painted Black Primer, SWEEEET!!

See, you fit right in here. We, at times, are smart asses, too. 

J/K.......Welcome aboard man!!! Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *
> 
> 
> Alright Samo I am now gonna kick your ass next time I see you. The car is now going to be down for a bit to get everything done to it. With in a few weeks it will be all Black Primer. *


So no more white and grey? All the guys at the track will be disappointed  !


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

samo said:


> *
> 
> So no more white and grey? All the guys at the track will be disappointed  ! *



Oh they have been disapointed for awhile now cause its been half black/ 1/4 white/ and 1/4 red and grey. So now Aarron wont be dissapointed anymore.


----------

